
The Telnet Song (2004) - CrocodileStreet
http://wonderingminstrels.blogspot.com/2004/01/telnet-song-guy-l-steele-jr.html
======
DonHopkins
And of course there's also The Great Quux's Double Bucky Song:

    
    
        Double Bucky
    
        (C) 1978 by Guy L. Steele, Jr.
    
        (Sung to the tune of "Rubber Duckie")
    
        Double bucky, you're the one!
        You make my keyboard lots of fun
          Double bucky, an additional bit or two:
        (Vo-vo-de-o!)
        Control and Meta side by side,
        Augmented ASCII, nine bits wide!
          Double bucky, a half a thousand glyphs,
                       plus a few!
            Oh,
            I sure wish that I
            Had a couple of
    	bits more!
            Perhaps a
            Set of pedals to
            Make the number of
    	    Bits four:
            Double double bucky!
        Double bucky, left and right
        OR'd together, outta sight!
            Double bucky, I'd like a whole word of
            Double bucky, I'm happy I heard of
            Double bucky, I'd like a whole
                word of you!
    

(For those of you who are interested, the term "bucky bits" comes from Niklaus
Wirth, known as "bucky" to friends, who suggested that an extra bit be added
to terminal codes on 36 bit machines for use by screen editors.)

------
kazinator
Need one about the multiplying backslashes in shell quoting levels.

~~~
vive-la-liberte
I don't have a tune for this so it might be more of a poem than a song.

    
    
        SEVEN RINGS OF SHELL
    
        Let your level of shell
        be denoted by L,
        with a range greater than
        or equal to the number of zero.
    
        You put a backslash
        at the command-line of bash.
        Escaped. We are safe. Say "yay!"
        This is glory, oh glory.
    
        Cry loudly my friend --
        then error amend;
        defenses eaten, look into man.
        Trembling are all but the hero.
    
        It's a power of two,
        here's what to do:
        Exponent L is the way.
        No worry, no worry.
    
                --- vive-la-liberte, 2015
    

Any English teachers or similar in the audience may have a glass of wine on
the house provided they keep quiet...

Just kidding. Feedback is welcome -- that's how we improve.

------
steanne
[http://www.ding.net/lists/geeks/96/dec/msg00005.html](http://www.ding.net/lists/geeks/96/dec/msg00005.html)

------
DonHopkins

        $FF bottles of beer on the wall. 
        $FF bottles of beer. 
        Take one down, pass it around
        $FE bottles of beer on the wall.
        [...]

------
jiggaboo
I hate technology because of this site.

